# Cinderella



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She was very cooperative this morning!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG!!!!! It's true!! Cinderella DOES have eyes!! 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Her eyes, I see her eyes!!

The are the best pictures ever!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

great pics!! Beautiful kitty. Do you have problems when using the flash with her blue eyes?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow Marie..........GREAT picy's of Cinderella! Where was that the other day when I was looking for good pics of her! :wink: 

She is B-E-A-U-TEE-F-U-L!!! :heart


----------



## LauLeaf (Sep 8, 2008)

She's beautiful, her name matches very well!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I wanna give that cat a SQUEEZE and bury my face in her fur!!

(is she that kind of a cat?)


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh wow, her eyes are open!! She should do that more often! :lol: She's gorgeous...


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

wow talk about some blue eyes!!!!! They are just beautiful


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

She is such beauty! Ooh, those EYES!!
She has an air of mischief about her, too.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Finally, her eyes! What a beautiful kitty she is. She looks all nicely brushed too. She's a stunner, that Cinderella.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

she is a beautiful lady


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

She is SO gorgeous  

seashell


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've passed on all your lovely compliments to Cinderella, thank you.




coaster said:


> I wanna give that cat a SQUEEZE and bury my face in her fur!!
> 
> (is she that kind of a cat?)


If you do it while she's lying down, she's fine.  



October said:


> She looks all nicely brushed too.


I can't take credit - she pretty much always looks like that. She's a groomer.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I love the second picture!

Guess you were dressed when you took these pics


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:? 

 yup


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

What a pretty girl, we don't see enough of that face


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart Hello gorgeous... :heart


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

you need to print and frame one of them. she even looks like she was modling just a bit. she is beautiful.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, guys. It is nice to have pictures of her where she doesn't look a little angry, because she's so sweet.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

She is stunning!!!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

What a princess! xD


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Cinderellie, you're a beautiful girl!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Now her cute little head it swelling just a bit.



harry said:


> Do you have problems when using the flash with her blue eyes?


The trick is to take pictures during the day without using the flash setting. At least that's what works best for me.


----------

